# New Lang 48 Patio



## mschwartz26 (Nov 2, 2014)

This beast just arrived. the truck left Georgia on Wednesday afternoon and arrived in San Diego Saturday morning. That is what I call making good time.I thought the lang owners would appreciate a picture of the truck the smoker came on. 10 Lang strong. 

I am seasoning the smoker right now. I think I may have built a fire that was too large. This leads to my question. The temperature on the lower and upper right side is approximately 30 degrees higher than the temperature on the lower and upper left side. I am assuming this is because I built the fires too large. Any feedback from the Lang owners out there?













20141101_084125.jpg



__ mschwartz26
__ Nov 2, 2014


















20141102_110748.jpg



__ mschwartz26
__ Nov 2, 2014


----------



## mschwartz26 (Nov 2, 2014)

Also... When you are trying to maintain a 225 temperature how open do you keep the smoke stack and fire box dampers?   This is my first offset and trying to figure it out!


----------



## themule69 (Nov 2, 2014)

Nice looking smoker. Keep the top vent open all of the time. Then your going to have to play witht the bottom to find out how to fine tune it.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## icyhot (Nov 2, 2014)

On mine I keep the stack all the way open I close the right hand damper closed and the left damper all the way open. I can hold temps that way for a couple of hours


----------



## biscuit32533 (Nov 2, 2014)

As others said top open throttle with the side dampers  and enjoy


----------



## mschwartz26 (Nov 2, 2014)

Got it... Top is open and playing with the firebox damper.   Back to the temperature difference... Should I expect a 30 difference from the right to left sides of the smoker?   As my fire is getting smaller the Temps are getting closer but still off.   Lower left is 204 lower right is 220.  Upper right is 224 and upper left is 208.  I can deal with this so maybe the issue was the size of my fire..


----------



## sacedbysapp (Nov 2, 2014)

Front front end should be bit higher than rear using trailer jack check with level go to Lang website watch videos


----------



## sacedbysapp (Nov 2, 2014)

O yeah patio model


----------



## buttburner (Nov 3, 2014)

you need to give it time for the temps to stabilize across the pit.

the bigger the pit, the more the mass, the more time it takes


----------



## glocksrock (Nov 3, 2014)

The side the firebox is on will always be a little hotter, just learn to use it to your advantage.


----------



## smokering90 (May 22, 2015)

just curious how much was shipping to San Diego?


----------



## magnus (May 24, 2015)

smokering90 said:


> just curious how much was shipping to San Diego?



Not sure about San Diego but it cost around $900 to get mine to Seattle.  Worth it. 













image.jpg



__ magnus
__ May 24, 2015


----------



## jimmygator (Sep 9, 2015)

I too have a Lang 48" Patio.  Does require you learn how to cook with it, so far i'm impressed!

Jim 

North Central Florida

View media item 423239
View media item 423243


----------



## magnus (Sep 11, 2015)

JimmyGator said:


> I too have a Lang 48" Patio.  Does require you learn how to cook with it, so far i'm impressed!
> 
> Jim
> 
> ...


"Does require you learn how to cook with it, so far i'm impressed!"

Absolutely.


----------

